# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  افتتاح 6 مدارس حكومية في عمان

## ادارة المنتدى

افتتح وزير التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتوروليد المعاني اليوم الخميس ست مدارس حكومية في عمان تم تحديثها وتوسعتها .وقال في حفل اقيم في مدرسة الشميساني الغربي الاساسية للبنات بحضور السفير الأميركي بالمملكة ستيفن بيكروفت ومدير الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية جاي نوت نحتفل اليوم باكتمال توسعة ست مدارس وتحديثها ضمن برنامج بناء المدارس وتاهيلها الذي ينفذ بدعم من الوكالة الاميركية التي تقدم الدعم لمبادرات التطوير التربوي في الاردن .واشار الى دعمها لمشروع تطوير التعليم نحو اقتصاد المعرفة الذي نفذت الوزارة المرحلة الاولى منه خلال الفترة من عام 2003 حتى عام 2009 وكان تاثيره واضحا في تطوير التعليم في جميع مراحله.وأضاف المعاني ان الوزارة نفذت عددا من المبادرات المهمة لتطوير قطاعات الموارد البشرية والتي مولت الوكالة الاميركية منها مشروعي بناء وتأهيل المدارس والتطوير التربوي.وأشار السفير بيكروفت إلى أن الأردن والولايات المتحدة الأميركية يحتفلان هذا العام بمرور ستين عاماً من العلاقات الدبلوماسية والتنموية بينهما، مؤكدا ان الاستثمار بالمستقبل المتمثل بالتعليم هو اهم استثمار للدول .واشار مدير عام دائرة الابنية الحكومية المهندس اسامة المغايضة الى ان هذا الانجاز ياتي كمرحلة اولى ضمن ثلاث مراحل تشتمل على انشاء (8) مدارس جديدة وعمل اضافات وتوسعة لـ(18) مدرسة بكلفة حوالي(31) مليون دينار في العاصمة .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

